

Get Paul Graham to take you to lunch - holychiz

If you're dying to sit down w/ Paul Graham, here's one quick and easy way to get what you want and help out a worthy cause at the same time. With a smashing success from last year's fund-raising auction, once again, Bing Nursery School is auctioning a lunch with Paul Graham.  Due to overwhelming requests, this year, Bing will also take bids via email (please note the Nov. 3rd deadline).   See details below.<p>Bing Nursery School, affiliated with Stanford University and 1 of the top ten nursery schools in the US, is holding its annual Autumn fundraising auction on Sat. Nov. 5, 6pm, to raise money for scholarship fund, helping poor families to send their kids to Bing. One item on the silent auction block is "Talk About Your Start-up w/ Paul Graham"!, estimate value is $500. The starting bid however is around $10. The auction is open to public.<p>Here's a partial description of the item: "Got the next big idea but don’t know how to get started? Start Up Guru and Y Combinator founder, Paul Graham, has launched 300 companies and knows a thing or two about what to do. In this amazing opportunity, Paul will take you to lunch and spend an hour talking with you about your startup idea, or help you come up with an idea that is suited to you. Don’t miss this once in a lifetime chance to help make your dream a reality!<p>BIDS CAN BE EMAILED TO HARVESTMOON@STANFORD.EDU BY 4:00PM ON THURSDAY, NOVEMBER 3. PLEASE INCLUDE CONTACT INFORMATION. BIDS WILL ALSO BE TAKEN DURING THE LIVE AUCTION ON SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 5. THE HIGHEST BIDDER WILL BE NOTIFIED AFTER THE AUCTION. IN CASE OF A TIE, THE FIRST BID RECEIVED WILL BE THE WINNER.<p>-----------------------------------
Sandra Gedeon Ganjavi, Business Manager
Bing Nursery School, Stanford University
(650) 723-4166<p>http://www.stanford.edu/dept/bingschool/giving_harvestmoon.html<p>Please help this worthy cause. Bing is an awesome school and I wish every parent can send their kids to Bing. Every year Bing staffs and parents put in so much efforts to raise around $300,000 so Bing can offer more scholarship to deserving families. This is your chance to help and get some help for yourself.<p>http://www.stanford.edu/dept/bingschool/index.html<p>Disclaimer: I'm a Bing parent and volunteering for this Bing auction. If you need help in either attending or bidding, please contact the school or PM me directly. Thanks.<p>More disclaimer: Paul Graham has nothing to do with this submission.
======
kamkha
> More disclaimer: Paul Graham has nothing to do with this submission.

I would think he has _something_ to do with it, no?

~~~
holychiz
:) yeah, i know what you mean but I was trying to say that Paul Graham didn't
tell me submit this story. :)

------
JoeCortopassi
Can we get a confirmation from pg that this is legit?

~~~
holychiz
You can try to contact Paul himself or Bing Nursery. Paul Graham did a similar
thing last year. Here's his blog entry: <http://paulgraham.com/idealunch.html>

check my submission from last year.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1863923>

or

[http://articles.businessinsider.com/2010-11-03/tech/29971104...](http://articles.businessinsider.com/2010-11-03/tech/29971104_1_charity-
auction-startup-idea-silicon-valley)

